# Kodi Installations Problem (Schwarzer Bildschirm)



## End0fSeven (22. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag allerseits

Ich bin am Verzweifeln und brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich wollte mir Kodi auf einem Acer Aspire One D270 (250GB HDD + 4GB DDR3) Installieren.

Kodi runtergeladen, per Unbootin auf USB-Stick "gebrannt". 
Soweit OK, lass ich es auf "Default" sehe ich das Kodi logo, ein wenig später sehe ich ein paar Komandozeilen und dann bleibts schwarz.

Das lustige, betätige ich den Knopf fürs ausschalten, kommt ein paar Sekunden wieder das Logo und das Gerät schaltet sich aus.. Ich habe auch schon Versucht Only Install.. 

Wenn ich auf Experten Install gehe, bleibt er bei "(Initamfs) [13.425779] random: nonblocking pool is initialized" hängen.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Cheytac (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme an du meinst dieses "Kodibuntu" das auf der Seite Angeboten wird?

Ich würde es einfach mal mit OpenELEC versuchen.


----------



## End0fSeven (23. Oktober 2015)

Cheytac schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst dieses "Kodibuntu" das auf der Seite Angeboten wird?
> 
> Ich würde es einfach mal mit OpenELEC versuchen.



Kodi scheint Probleme mit der Grafikkarte zu haben. Habe das ganze noch in zwei weiteren ausprobiert. Auch beim einen kriege isch Schwarz, jedoch mit dem Satz, das die Grafikkarte nicht unterstüzt wird.

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Open Elec und Kodi?


----------



## Cheytac (23. Oktober 2015)

End0fSeven schrieb:


> Kodi scheint Probleme mit der Grafikkarte zu haben. Habe das ganze noch in zwei weiteren ausprobiert. Auch beim einen kriege isch Schwarz, jedoch mit dem Satz, das die Grafikkarte nicht unterstüzt wird.



OpenELEC bietet eine spezielle Version für ältere NVIDIA Karten an. Wenn eine NVIDIA Karte verbaut ist könnte das vielleicht helfen.



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Open Elec und Kodi?



Kodi ist ein MediaCenter-Programm.
OpenELEC ist ein Linux-Betriebssystem, auf welchem Kodi läuft.


----------



## End0fSeven (24. Oktober 2015)

Cheytac schrieb:


> OpenELEC bietet eine spezielle Version für ältere NVIDIA Karten an. Wenn eine NVIDIA Karte verbaut ist könnte das vielleicht helfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank 
Nur leider klappt auch dies nicht.. (Irgendwie bleibt es bei der Initalisierung des Chipsatzes hängen) Ich werde jetzt Windows 10 Installieren und falls genug Power da ist, noch Kodi Installieren. 
Ich hab schon ein anderes Notebook wo OpenElec läuft, nur habe ich eigentlich eine andere Bestimmung für das. 
Das Netbook hätte ne Super grösse und hätte beim Beamer gut Platz.

Ich hoff einfach der der Atom N2600 genug Power hat um Videos in 1080p abzuspielen. Netflix wird leider sowiso nicht in OpenElec läufen dass müsste ich im Browser machen.

Wenn mein Beamer nur HDMI hätte, so könnte ich wenigstens den Chromecast nutzen.. Und Adapter sind sau teuer..


----------

